# MAF Issues



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Well I just got my second MAF replaced  . Situation was, cruising around 60 in 4th or 5th (5th I think) and dropped to third and nailed it at the same time. RPMs jumped and the car died. When I took it in to get the MAF replaced the service writer gave me a diagnostic they printed out from the MAF. 

Fuel SYS-B1 Mode 5
Fuel SYS-B2 Mode 5
CAL/LD Value 39%
Cooland Temp 82 degrees F
L-Fuel TRM-B1 100 %
L-Fuel TRM-B2 100 %
S-Fuel TRM-B1 100 %
S-Fuel TRM-B2 100 %
Engine Speed 1175 RPM
Vehicle Speed 0 MPH
B/FUEL SCHDL 6.3 msec
*INT/A TEMP SE -49 degrees F* I find this one odd seing it was about 85 degrees outside.

I hope this will shed some light for SOMEONE. WE NEED AN ECU UPGRADE!!!!!!


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

So are we having a contest here guy.............first one to three wins!!!  You putting your intake back on? I only have the mid-pipe on right now.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

crappy thing is I had mine as a WAI at the time. I will probably put the CAI back on. What was the driving conditions when yours failed? Dropped gears and nailed it (QUICK increase in RPMs)?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

The second one was really weird. I had been driving around all day with the wife so punching it all day long was very minimal. When the MAF died we were putting along out of an HEB parking lot. Didn't even step on it. What else was weird was that the car completely died and would not start until the next day.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

That happened to me once. Turned it off, then it wouldn't start. I would turn the key and NOTHING. No starter, no nothing. Undid the battery for an hour or so, then she started right up.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

That is what was really weird about it. The car would turn over.......just wouldn't start. It acted like it was trying, but it would just sputter a second or two and then die.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Flooded?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *That is what was really weird about it. The car would turn over.......just wouldn't start. It acted like it was trying, but it would just sputter a second or two and then die. *


 Thats what happened this last time for me. Unplug MAF, try and start it. Puts car into "safe" mode. Then you can do 55 and 2500 RPM.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

We need a 3rd party MAF maunfacturer.


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

*MAFs and airflow and BS*

Hey all,

I've posted this theory over on altimas.net but here goes.

1) MAF reports incorrect amount of air entering engine, or somehow the wrong temperature gets reported.

2) Engine runs rich and you smell gas (happened to me) and get no increase in performance because not enough air is coming in

3) Unburnt high octane gas enters pre-cat. Gas lights up for a second, overheats pre-cat, pre-cat shatters, then shatters main cat.

or

3) Messed up ECU on 02 and 03 earlier production altimas blows way too much gas in there during heavy throttle use and you hesitate or stumble before acceleration (especially after warm up).

That's why the TSB had MAFs listed as well, and that's why there is a new part 22680-AM8000. I think this combo is the big problem. Everyone who loses their MAFs has it happen when the car is warm, and when they are giving 'er gas.

Hope that helps, not trying to sound like an ass, even though I probably am.

10e


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

10e,

On the TSB for the throttle hesitation on the Max's and Alty's,
the Alty did not get the new MAF. Only the Max, and that was on
only a select few. The Alty's got the ECU re-program and that
was all. 

Regarding your theories, they seem sound.
I've leaned towards "#1" for quite some time now...
I would add that the MAF sensor frys after trying to
compensate for the increased airflow that an aftermarket
intake would deliver @ WOT and causes the ECU to throw the code.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Will someone PUHLEEZE come out with a 3rd party MAF for our cars...

Oh, and crack the ECU code while you're at it...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Sean,

Come visit us down at the Team NvUs section of this Board.

[Shameless plug!]


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, I stopped by and saw that I just missed a meet... (I got your PM; I'll start being a little more regular over here). Looks like it will have to be September or so...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Aquineas said:


> *Yes, I stopped by and saw that I just missed a meet... (I got your PM; I'll start being a little more regular over here). Looks like it will have to be September or so... *


Yes...


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

Alty,

I know about only the MAFs for the Maximas. I had three different dealerships tell me three different answers:
1) Same powertrain as Maxima, ordered MAF
2) ECU only
3) ECU and MAF

Notice one thing. I haven't heard anyone (from memory) that had a 2.5S and needed a new MAF. Only Altimas and Maximas.

I wish I could report on my new MAF (had the number wrong) 22680-AM600. I saw my car on the weekend (drove by the dealership to take some stuff out of it) and the new MAF is in, but the pre-cat is not here, so no car for me until the 22nd - 25th of August. I was actually going to disconnect it as well and see if anything was different about the car.

I wouldn't limp home because I know how to re-set the ECU.

While I didn't kill my original MAF completely, I'm sure that it was on its way out, because the ECU update only cured my hesitation, not my lack of performance.

Oh well, maybe I'll get lucky and get my car back soon. It's been exactly three weeks that I"m waiting for the pre-cat.

This 4 cylinder re-call is destroying reserves I guess. Must mean that we have the same pre-cats as they do.

10e


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

10e,

That's typical for Nissan Service departments...go to three
different ones and get three different answers. As far as the
3.5 hesitation TSB itself, it does only say that the Max's get
the new MAF. I have a copy of it that I pulled off of Altimas.net
before I went to my local dealership for my ECU re-program.

Here's a write up I did on it over at Altimas.net...enjoy!
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97159&highlight=throttle


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

...and here's the actual TSB:
http://www.scottsharkey.com/hesitation.pdf

*Note* Chart A-2


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyway,

Got the Altima 3.5se back, and I have to say, with the new MAF (22680-AM600) it motors!

My god is it ever fast. Pushing me back in the seat and major torque steer. This is the car that I thought I was getting. Now I realize why my service tech. (that ultimately replaced the pre-cat and cat) insisted on getting this in.

Without the MAF the car was not operating properly performance wise so I now realize that the MAF was probably marginal. This was Part # 22680-AJE00. The 2.5 uses 22680-AJ000 which is different and maybe that's why it does not blow.

This has nothing to do with intakes, as 2.5 guys have WAI/CAI as well and have not had these issues.

Regards! I am so happy with the power in my car right now, and the new ECU has not rolled back the power over time like the old code (9J082) did.

Enjoy!

10e


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

So you got a Maxima MAF in your Altima?
Hmm...that's interesting!


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep,

Seems that way. Though I doubt it is only a Maxima MAF. I don't have a Nissan Parts manual handy with Maxima parts but I bet the latest Altimas are coming with this MAF.

So far, four days later the car is still running amazingly even in 90 degree heat and the air conditioning going, the torque is almost always ready to overwhelm the front tires in the lower gears, and the car sings at the high end. I guess it's a lock that the newest ECU code (23710-9J083 in my case, for 5-speed 3.5SE) is not dialing down the performance at all over time like the old one did.

Right now I'm very happy with it. I've been preaching this all over a.net. 

Good luck,

10e


----------



## blackalti03 (Jan 8, 2004)

I had the same described in the first post happen today and I am lucky to be alive. I was in 4th dropped to 3rd on freeway RPM's shot up and it bogged down I could not go over 30-40MPH or couldnt go higher than 2000RPM or would shake and sputter. This big rig and car almost hit me damn I was lucky. I was about a mile from Nissan dealer so luckly made it and they fixed within 45min which was awesome. I dont have an aftermarket intake. I see a trend though I think all of these posts have happened to guys in Texas.


----------

